# Calculate sunset for your town on Halloween



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.almanac.com/rise/


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well mine will be @5:40 eastern daylight savings-----which is not bad
BUT THEY ARE SAYING NO DAYLIGHTSAVINGS TILL NOV. SO sunset will be at 6:40 thats not cool


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep. The change in DST really pissed me off.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

5:48 pm for me


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

6:20 for me! Can I trade that in for a 5:40?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Mine says 6:12 which works out to 7:12. CRAP!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I got 6:45 but no worries here I'll be starting while the suns up anyway ;D


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, I had a rant thread about that a while back. I have no clue what time the ToTs will be arriving. Hopefully, after it gets dark. I am having to change my entire haunt because of DST. ARGH!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

7:11PM PST. That's late. Very late. And that's just sunset, it probably won't get DARK until 7:30! Better configure the haunt for daylight effect!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

6:55 - oi. However, it seems that folks in this area seem to head out when it gets dark, rather than at a specific time so hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

6:26 here, and im really worried with the change with daylight savings, that ill need to add an hour; 7:26, so then, add another 20mins or so to that for total darkness....

wow, thanks for the link, I just removed DYI led spots and floods from my laundry list.

this is pretty dissapointing.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

6:15 for me so thats 7:15. oh well, what are ya gonna do?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

6:38 for me. I think this calculator is already set for the extended daylight savings time. When I go to Nov. 4th it shows 5:35 standard time, so I don't think you need to adjust these an hour.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think you're right, SA!! It does say PDT for me on the big day, so yes, you don't need to add an hour. Still, 6:30 is kinda late.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

pyro said:


> well mine will be @5:40 eastern daylight savings-----which is not bad
> BUT THEY ARE SAYING NO DAYLIGHTSAVINGS TILL NOV. SO sunset will be at 6:40 thats not cool


Since we have Daylight savings now, no need to add an hour.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

OK, that's not as bad as I thought then but it's still later than I'd like.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

For my area, it looks like 6 p.m. Kind of a bummer because everything looks more errie in the dark. On the other hand, that definitely could mean more TOTers out and about if the weather is good too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RISES
SETS
DAY LENGTH

Sun 7:24 AM 5:49 PM 10:25 
Moon 10:52 PM 1:38 PM


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is the link I use.
It gives the times for civil, nautical and astronomical twilight and their definitions.

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/custom_srss_calendar.asp

It won't be dark until 7:30 here.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmm... 6:01 where I live, not bad.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

^^ I've seen that one before also.

Here's another:

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneDay.php


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

5:53 pm here 
chilly rain and snow predicted 
oh well we have a tent
better than windy


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> well mine will be @5:40 eastern daylight savings-----which is not bad
> BUT THEY ARE SAYING NO DAYLIGHTSAVINGS TILL NOV. SO sunset will be at 6:40 thats not cool


That'll give me an extra hour to setup up. Seems like I'm always rushing around at the last second.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

When I put mine in it said:
All times are Mountain Daylight Time at sea level

Gee that's great...I'm at 6300 feet above sea level and there are mountains to the west. Oh well, the TOTers don't show up en masse until it's dark anyway. I like the new DST since it means I don't have to make adjustments for the new dark time a day or two before Halloween. It gets dark about the same every day leading up to fun day.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the "sea level" note too and that made me wonder about those with mountains to their west.

I'm OK with the extended DST too.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, officially dark here at 6:38pm...I can live with that.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Mine is gonna be at 6:04. quess thats good, cause the tot'ers dont come out till after dinner. timming should be good. Now 7:04 if it was, im throwing a fit.


----------

